# Am I going crazy!!



## ferris367 (May 24, 2016)

I'm always scared and bothered by things I read or hear. I've developed phobias, like I always use to love scary movies but now i find myself deeply disturbed by the thought of them. Only things I can watch now are comedies. Anything to with death causes me to freak out. Forget watching the news that freaks me out.

Also my dreams have become increasingly disturbing. my dreams are very vivid and surreal.

I don't feel real


----------



## hurley78 (May 14, 2016)

I think that kinda goes hand in hand with the condition. I have noticed since I started down the road of DP/DR that I have far more phobias then I ever had and sometimes just the visualization of those phobias is enough to trigger anxiety. Comedies are actually a good thing to watch because laughter is good......even when you have to force it sometimes.

Hang in there, better days will come.


----------



## Mr confused (Apr 8, 2016)

no its just your mind is free and think about everything possible to think and you aren't afraid actually it's your body reaction to these toughts u are a soul that observe and having no body to experience it's free will


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2016)

Same here... I used to LOVE horror movies. I can only watch funny stuff, cooking shows, or cartoons now.


----------



## hurley78 (May 14, 2016)

Oddly enough I find watching Golf on TV is very relaxing.......could be because they talk so softly and the scenery is really nice.


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

Classic anxiety and DP related symptoms...You are NOT going crazy!

I bet you have stopped watching scarey movies because you fear you might become crazy like one of the nasty characters in them and do something terrible...

Its common for anxiety and DP sufferers to believe they may loose their mind at any moment because they are having intrusive scarey and disturbing thoughts constantly...Hence violence and frightening stuff like we see in movies is avoided because we falsely believe that maybe we will go insane and become serial killers or even harm children or people we love just like the nasty characters in these movies....

I used to often "FEEL" like the intrusive thoughts I suffered from were not my own even though deep down i "KNEW they were mine...This often felt very disturbing and frightening and as a result I stopped watching scarey and violent movies and also stayed out of confrontational situations...In fact violence of any kind disturbs me to this day...


----------



## microspect (May 24, 2016)

yea!, major symptom of DP/DR is the feeling that your losing your mind! This is very normal. You will not go crazy! Hang in there!


----------

